# Pearlescent vs Metallic



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Would someone mind confirming for me the difference between Pearlescent and Metallic paint and between the Phantom and Brilliant blacks? Couldn't see any difference on the stickies.

Seems a bit of a daft question but i'm not sure if i am paying out for something worthwhile or not (Phantom over Brilliant).

Thanks for your help

:?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Brilliant black is a "solid"colour and Phantom is a pearlescant paint.

Both metallic and pearl paints have small particles in the paint that reflect light at random angles. Both these paints have a clear coat over the base metallic (or pearl) paint. the difference between metallic and pearl is that metallic has tiny aluminium particles and the pearl has syntheticparticles that give a different kind of shine showing slight shades of other colours. To the untrained eye though, they look the same.


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

is the pearl a stronger paint then; less likely to damage with washing and stone chips?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Think they are all the same to be honest. Most car paints now are quite soft due to the fact that they are water based. Older car paints with all those nasty chemicals were much more resiliant.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

piloTT said:


> Most car paints now are quite soft due to the fact that they are water based. Older car paints with all those nasty chemicals were much more resiliant.


That's what I had heard too (on here!)

But Jack in the Box says not. He says water based paints are *harder* and more brittle and therefore prone to chipping


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

If the Pearl paint is likely to reflect slight shades of other colours, does this mean that the Phantom won't really look black but a dark grey?

Anyone out there that chose one over the other with good reason?

As i said at the beginning of the post, i want to be sure the extra for the pearl is worth it.

I have til monday afternoon to change my mind about spec...


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

drew_TTC2 said:


> If the Pearl paint is likely to reflect slight shades of other colours, does this mean that the Phantom won't really look black but a dark grey?
> 
> Anyone out there that chose one over the other with good reason?
> 
> ...


Phantom depending on the lightning can look more grey-ish than black. Brilliant black when very clean looks really stunning, better tham Phantom in my opinion.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Phantom black looks black in poor light conditions or on an overcast day. But it comes alive in sunlight (yeah, when we have some!) and if you look really closely at the paint the sparkly bits in it are green and dark purplish blue.

Phantom and Brilliant black each look good in their own way and like most things it comes down to personal choice - Oh and Â£500.

If you can, check out both colours in different light condidtions to see which you prefer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Get Deep Sea Blue looks black most of the time but when the sun shines its a stunning blue. Two colours one car


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

When I looked at leasing my new TT I had to have metallic or pearl paint, as opposed to plain brilliant black, this was I assume due to residual values. So in comparing metallic/pearl vs. flat you might want to factor that into your thoughts. Makes no difference to which colour you like best, obviously.


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

I am going for brilliant black on my next TT. My present car is Phantom. It does look good - but in some lights looks dusty - I have never been able to get the same shine that I could on my previous Brill black A4.

Brilliant black does show the marks more than Phantom, however - it's a trade off for the mirror like black finish you can get with Brilliant in my opinion.


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your input folks - has helped me make my mind up.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll throw my 2p's worth into the ring (again!)

Audi and in particular German paints are very hard - not soft, which is why they're prone to chipping. If the paints were soft they would "bruise" rather than leave unsightly chip marks.

Pearl v metallics...as has been pointed out the difference is in the refelective material added to the base colour.
Metallics are usually bright - Pearls tend to change colour according to the lighting.

Blacks in Pearl (and some metallics) can be disappointing depending on the light. Sometimes in bright sun they can look fabulous. In cloudy conditions, regardless of how clean/polished the paint is, they can look dull and drab.

AFAIK all Audi's, apart from the solid colours, are Pearl paints...I don't think they use metallics.
Happy to be told otherwise though :wink:

Dave


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just had a look at your website - naughTTy's black Mk1 is stunning when finished and the example of a reparation vs previous on the bonnet is an amazing result.

Good work and thanks for the help with the paint question. BTW, could you get Phantom black to look decent?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

drew_TTC2 said:


> Just had a look at your website - naughTTy's black Mk1 is stunning when finished and the example of a reparation vs previous on the bonnet is an amazing result.
> 
> Good work and thanks for the help with the paint question. BTW, could you get Phantom black to look decent?


Thanks.

This is one a few pics of "firestorms" S4 which I'm sure is Phantom Black - (I'm sure he won't mind me posting the picture) just after being treated.










Looks nice and glossy in bright sun. 
However, my experience of pearl - and metallic blacks is that they won't always look as good in dull conditions.

Personal opinion - I've got a met black Boxster that frustrates the life out of me for exactly the reason above! Colour is very similar to Phantom 
Looks good under artificial light and sun...when its cloudy it's dull, lifeless and drab looking.










If I were choosing again - and I had the time and inclination to give it the maintenance it would need, I'd go for a solid black (non-pearl/met as in naughTTy's car) because regardless of the weather, if it's clean it looks good.
Just a nightmare keeping it clean. And oh so prone to showing every little mark too....as are the pearl paints as well.

Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pearlescent on a misano red when very very clean on a bright sunny day makes the paint look almost orange and in photos it comes out glittery yellow!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Dave I recognise that S4 and number plate!

He parks next to me in the local Esporta car park! 

I'll have to say hello the next time I see him park!

Cheers
Donald


----------



## christina (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi there and welcome!

Took delivery of my TTC Friday (sorry haven't posted pic's yet - been busy!! :-* )

I agonised for ages over the black v black (after I spent an equal age ruling out condor, garnite, et. etc) and opted for Phantom. I haven't had it long and as someone pointed out, there ain't been much sun but so far I can't agree that it looks grey at all. I love the colour and I'm glad I chose it against brilliant. I think the particles just add something when the sun is on it so it has more depth than the flat brilliant black and as I said, it does still look black but I've not seen the two side by side so difficult to compare. Not dissing BB either, just a personal choice.

I am also leasing so it wasn't extra but I was advised to choose metallic / pearl for better re-sale value if that helps.

I'm very pleased with it (but being a cautious, nervous new-car driver at the mo!) and the paintwork.

Let us know what you go with!

Christina


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Finalising spec as we speak...

I have opted for Phantom. London is supremely dusty and a gloss black would look dirty after a day whereas a met/pearl is perhaps a little more forgiving. Either way, that decision has been made.

I have also removed electric seats (because i'll be one of only 2 drivers and the main one at that - once set, the seat will probably never move again. Also not convinced lumbar support is worthwhile), removed the storage pack as i don't keep anything in the car and is a huge security risk in central London if you do, and added Extended Black leather to my black alcantara interior (so much peer pressure on the forum :wink: ).

All in all saved myself a bit of cash and feel better about what i have spent money on.

Once i've finished with Audi i'll need to update my sig!


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

oh, sorry, how impolite of me - CONGRATULATIONS 

looking forward to seeing pics and any general feedback you have on the car.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Phantom black is delicious! In shade it has a solid black look to it (albeit shiny), but in 'direct' sunlight or artificial lighting, the pearlescent paint takes on a 'low contrast' sparkle. Metallic paint has a 'high contrast' sparkle. The following photos shows some of this effect.

In the first photo, note the contrast in colour where the paintwork is in shade and sunlight.
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG1990.jpg

In this second photo the pearlescent sparkle effect is much more noticeable from close up - look at where the camera flash is reflected in the paintwork. 
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG1877.jpg

I must take some better close up photos when the sun comes out again :? LOL


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Car looks really good in these pics - just cleaned or with a bit of wear?

I like the 19's 

Can you get these photos in the sticky? they are way better than the current Phantom black ones there already which must have been taken in the early evening (the light isn't right).

Glad a stuck with my original choice of Phantom now. This forum can be dangerous! Although i have made some very informed choices about final spec because of it too.

Thanks all


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, I don't know how to add pics to the sticky. :?

There are more 'phantom black' pics here...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=89148

And here...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG1988.jpg
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG1987.jpg


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

i don't know how either - whatever :roll:

I have to get what you did done to mine - Jac in a box may have a call sooner than expected.

I've never heard of Swissvax before but i'm glad i have now

Awesome look! Phantom black and RS4's.

I took sports susp over mag ride (personal ride quality choice) and i'm on a knife edge for this car - i don't know how i am going to last.

its like porn this stuff!


----------

